# Atv Disc



## dannich (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi all
I was wondering if someone could tell me where is a good place to buy a small disc for an ATV that wont break the bank??
Id like to have my own disc for my ATV but man they can be spendy
Thanks


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Oct 23, 2003)

Northerntool.com do a search they have a couple diferent ones . my friend has the yellow harrow with the rubber wheels to get there . he uses a polaris 500 to pull it.works GREAT!! . tears the dirt UP!!  EDIT___ welcome! good question.


----------



## Alpena_Hunter (Oct 22, 2004)

Agrifab makes one that runs about $200 (cheaper if you look hard) and is sold in places like tractor supply, lowes and sears. The sears version (the one I purchased) has the craftsman label on it but i'm pretty certain its made by agrifab. Although I haven't used it yet (christmas present) it looks like it will do the job, it has a platform designed for cinder blocks for added weight and till depths.


http://www.agri-fab.com/sleevehitch45_0266.html


I now am looking for a atv mounted Sprayer for fertilizers and weed killers approximatly 25 gallon capacity and also a atv mounted seed spreader and as you asked I would like something that gets the job done but wont break the bank, any suggestions would be appreciated because I am new to this farming stuff.

I will be using this equipment for numerous 1/2 acre or smaller food plots and I could aslo use some advice on where to purchase Roundup in larger quantities than 1 gallon jugs to save money.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

www.cyclecountry.com has a good selection of sprayers under their product section


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Wiles Sales south of Carson City had them at one point. Welcome to the forum! I'm on the south side of Crystal Lake in Montcalm County.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

I have a farm and fleet "fimco" model. 15 gallon. 1 acre with no problem at all. Been real happy with it.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Northern Tool has two for atv use on sale right now. Both are yellow in color. One uses a ball hith and one is pin hitch. I would not mind either. Does anyone know which of thesetwo works best?


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

dannish,

It apprears the atv disk market has shot up in the last couple of years. Demand is high and with that comes higher prices; atleast until more companies start to push more alternatives. 

I agree with Northern Tool; a buddy and I just purchased one from them. They all seem to run in the $600-800 not to include shipping. We purchased this one:











This one sold for a little less but we felt big red was the better of the two.











I would stay away from the one Alpena Hunter mentioned. Sorry AH, I mean no disrespect. A friend has one of those and I tried it upnorth on my sandy soil and it did nothing; even with two large cender blocks on it. 

Good luck!


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

I do not disc with my ATV, but I know people who do and I have one suggestion.
Whichever one you buy make sure you can accurately adjust the disc depth. (The red one from Northern is adjustable, the yellow one is not)
If you ever want to plant corn or beans then you will need to disc the seeds into the soil to a set depth and for that you will need a depth adjustemnt on you disc.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

How do these discs do for breaking up sod...even dead sod? What about old clover, weeds? Say you take a clover field, kill it, and 2 weeks later want to drag one of these discs behind an ATV...how would it do? How fast per acre could you use one of these, with sod? Just curious. I'd sell my tractor if I could use an ATV disc just as well, or close.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

NorthJeff said:


> How do these discs do for breaking up sod...even dead sod? What about old clover, weeds? Say you take a clover field, kill it, and 2 weeks later want to drag one of these discs behind an ATV...how would it do? How fast per acre could you use one of these, with sod? Just curious. I'd sell my tractor if I could use an ATV disc just as well, or close.



Yeah what he said! Can anyone help with this info?


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

I have never used a quad, but I have to believe the ground has to be pretty clear of vegetation. 

My uncles farmed a few hundred acres using Ford tractors, the had the 800 series like I have. These tractors are heavy and are built like tanks, working 5 acres in foodplots every year isn't even a workout. They are very easy to work on. If you get one with a re-built motor, it will last your lifetime. I am not sure what a new quad costs, but you can get a lot of tractor for $4,000.

Look at this ad

Michael, is this the same as your tractor?

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=94666&query=retrieval


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I have the yellow flipover disc shown above. I've used it a few times, pulling it with my Yamaha Kodiak in 4WD low range. It will work up loam to clay loam soil pretty good. I added an improvised weight box, filled it with about 180# of concrete block.

BUT... the vegetation was always killed off deader than dead. The first two occasions, I was working plots that were sprayed the same season multiple times with glyphosate/ammonium sulfate, and the other time it was not only sprayed 30 days previous, but I burned off the half of the plot that was comprised of dead winter wheat stalks. If you're talking about discing ground that has green vegetation growing in it, my guess is something (likely the quad) is going to break.

If I had a choice, I'd stay with a tractor. I simply don't have a secure place where I could keep one.

Now, a first class disc like the Monroe Tufline, and a really beefy machine like the new Suzuki 700cc King Quad thumper or the Yamaha Grizzly may be able to handle it much easier.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I did foodplots for a few years with a Polaris 500 and used the yellow flip style disc. As FL said, it wasn't bad if the ground was prepped. I was on ground that had not been worked in years so I paid a guy to come in and plow the first year. Last year I sold the atv and bought a 40 hp diesel, 2 bottom plow, 7 ft 3 pt. disc, 3 section drag, cultipacker and am putting together a 3 pt hitch sprayer for the same money. I guess that was the deciding factor for me, the implements for tractors are much more available and usually cheaper. My back is also in much better shape not riding that quad for hours on end. I can do in a weekend what it would have taken me all spring to do with the quad and do it better. I'm also able to do custom work and make some money back on the equipment.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/NTELargeImageView?rfno=200311181&storeId=6970
This king kutter looks well built but the double row of disks may have less of a downward cutting action (less pressure)


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Antler King has a new disc out for quads and small tractors called the Sod Buster. It has a ratchet to lift the unit onto a wheeled system that is highway capable and back to back rows of discs vs. side by side. Looks like just the ticket for quads.

Bmac, I agree with you that the tractor is the way to go.
Big T


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I did much research before I bought my tractor in April/2001. It's a Kubota, 48 gross hp, 4x4, ag tires, and weighs about 7000 pounds with implements. What I often read was that even at that weight, that hp, I would be on the low end for buying a disc effective enough to break up sod...there was a certain weight per disc that was looked at. Anyways, I went with a tiller and loved it, but because of that initial research I was always a little skeptical that there would ever be a heavy enough disc to break up sod that could be pulled behind a 600# ATV. 

If the tiller ever goes down, I'll probably try a disc behind my tractor, but it seems that an actual ATV disc would really limit the use. If you were trying to manage your property, wouldn't a used tractor with implements in the $6000-7000 range be a better "all-around" purchase than an ATV with a light disc?

Again, I'd sell my tractor today if that weren't the case, but I'm just a little skeptical.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Sod is very hard to break up with a disc. If conditions are right, it can be done with a lot of passes. I disc down corn stubble, weeds ect every spring with no problems. I always get on the fields before they get too bad. 

I know quite a few guys, don't use tractors because they do not live on their land. If that were the case for me, I would trailer my tractor there, and leave it, until the planting was done. Before I lived on my land, I kept my tractor in an old rickety shed. Maybe some of these guys could leave them in areas where they wouldn't be noticed, to avoid theft probelms. 

The tractors are great around the house in the winter, for plowing snow with the black blade.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Bishs,

You don't disc with an ATV do you? I'm assuming you are saying they are even hard to disc with your tractor, let alone an ATV.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Jeff
The weight your talking about is 100# per disk. On my disk I am around 50 pounds per disk. It is over 860 pounds and I plan on adding a couple hundred more this spring but am a bit worried about the added stress on it when the boulders get knocked around. My best guess would be about 25 passes with the double row of disks I have. That of course is in my soil that is heavier than alot out there. Even after that many passes it is still marginal. Yes you can broadcast into it and seed will germinate but it does not look like a nice clean field. After 25 passes you realize that the tiller (like you have and I WILL have this year LOL) is a good choice if you have a mid sized tractor. 
My disk has 2 rows. Since I have no experiance with a disk with one row I would only be guessing but maybe one row and a lighter weight per disk may have a better chance in a sandy soil than a double rowed disk. (double row may want to float a bit more and less of a upward anglecould be put on it) I would love to actually watch one of these newer atv (disk masters or what ever name they give them) actually at work in a field. I know what I have for equipment and find it hard to imagine a 500 pound disk tearing up a sod filled plot that has not been broken for a few years. That is why I would love to see it first hand but I am often impressed with some of the new tecnology on the market (and often times I am not impressed because they were marketed more than they were researched).
Jeff, I did not buy my tiller last year for a few reasons that now seem to be foolish since the one I am going to buy went up $350 in price! Jeff, does your tractor have a gear or hydro? I am sure my gears are going to be slow enough for the tiller but was wondering if you have ever had a problem with the tractor not geared slow enough?


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

I totally agree. The atv disk should be used for ground that has been worked before. If you only plant plots that do not create sod you will be o.k. If the soil is light and sandy it will work too. Otherwise it rides on top. My brother and I use 4-wheelers for small plots and after some practice it goes really quickly. We plant 7 small plots from 1/4 to 3/4 acre each on 3 properties. When we plan a planting weekend, we sometimes have 3 or 4 4-wheelers and each has a different implement. We move to each plot with a disk, harrow drag and roller. If we break new ground or work anything bigger the tractor comes out. This year we are adding feeding type plots. My place has 2 overgrown pastures that are 7.5 acres each. I hope to plant one this year and both next year.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Well, I Broke In The X-mass Toy.plan A, I Found That Going In A Straight Line The Ground Was Hard To Break Up And The Disc Did Bounce A Bit.
Plan B, I Decided To Try Going In A Circle And Stay In A Tight Circle After Watching The Disc Work When I Made A Wide Turn. Just As I Thought, That Disc Tore Up That Turf **just Like It Was For It**.so, With That Little Bit Of Knowledge I Did All Of My Ground Work In Circles ( Damn I Could Have Used Some Dramamine)after The Ground Was Broke Up I Would Change To Counter Clockwise Circles And Dig Even Deeper. Oh Yes, I Did Add 2 Cinder Blocks To The Unit To Make It Work Even Better.
The Tricks I Learned 1. Go In Circles 2. Add Weight 3. Go In Counter Clockwise Circles ***4*** Make Sure You Go As Slow As Possible And Watch Your Tool Work. I Would Go So Slow That My 700 Polaris Would Stall Out In The Turn. But Going That Slow Sure Did Tear Up That Ground.
14.5k Square Foot Of New Food Plot In ****4 Hours**** And 2.23 Tons Of Dolimite Put To The Ground By Hand. And I Tube Of Grease For The Bearings.


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

DMZ, I discovered the same thing that going in cirlces made the disc more effective. I also build a box on top of the disc to add rocks for weight. I have the KK ATV disc. My good firend has a tractor and farm disc and there is no comparison. So on new ground, I find it best to get him over and do the initial pass to break up hard ground and sod. The ATV disc gives me the freedom to do alot of the work on my own and fine tune food plots to my own satisfaction. It also works good for planting large seed like buckwheat. Lew


----------

